# Pressurized CO2



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Haven't really had time to setup my pressurized setup, until today. Here it is!



If anyone has questions, I'll be happy to field them 

Basic setup:

10 lb CO2 tank (from Norwood)
Victor Dual Stage Regulator (HPT272)
Parker Solenoid
Swagelok B-SS2A metering valve


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice. I must admit that i'm a little jealeous.  
My Sugar and Yeast mix will have to do for now. Whomp whomp.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

lol, I totally understand having toys and not setting up for the longest time....

And shots of the tank it's going on?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> lol, I totally understand having toys and not setting up for the longest time....
> 
> And shots of the tank it's going on?


Haven't set it up yet 

I'm thinking of converting my low light 10g to a high light, high tech tank, though.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nice - I'm a big fan of teched up nanos.

Surely in your hands something good will come of it.


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> If anyone has questions, I'll be happy to field them


What method are you using to get the C02 into your tank? Diffuser or Reactor?

I am setting up my pressurized system now and just want your opinion as to what you would recommend. The tank is only a 15 gallon and i'll be using an Ehiem 2213.

Is it better to use a ceramic disk diffuser? or should I go with an inline reactor of some sort? I would prefer to have a method where the c02 is dissolved through the filter and nothing is seen in the tank.

Brian


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Setups lookin ready to go. Co2 is a nice option to have !

I've wanted a setup for quite some time. Wondering how much it cost altogether and also what diffuser/reactor you're going to go with ?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Evans11 said:


> What method are you using to get the C02 into your tank? Diffuser or Reactor?


Ironically, the pressurized CO2 is going on a 2.5g nano tank right now, so I'm only using a reactor. Imagine trying to hook up an in-line reactor on a 2.5g tank 



Evans11 said:


> I am setting up my pressurized system now and just want your opinion as to what you would recommend. The tank is only a 15 gallon and i'll be using an Ehiem 2213.
> 
> Is it better to use a ceramic disk diffuser? or should I go with an inline reactor of some sort? I would prefer to have a method where the c02 is dissolved through the filter and nothing is seen in the tank.


If you want a method where nothing is in the tank, then you can use an inline filter with your Eheim 2213.



DaFishMan said:


> Setups lookin ready to go. Co2 is a nice option to have !
> 
> I've wanted a setup for quite some time. Wondering how much it cost altogether and also what diffuser/reactor you're going to go with ?


MY CO2 setup has been going for some time now.

The cost was a bit higher, since I chose to buy some "quality" parts (i.e. parts that aren't necessarily needed to "get the job done" but are slightly better, etc).

Here was my price breakdown:
10lb CO2 tank: $85
Victor Dual Stage HPT272 Regulator: $85
Swagelok BSS2A Metering Valve: $28
Parker Solenoid: $18
Random 1/8" to 1/4" fittings or nipples: $5

Total: $221

The other stuff (brass check valve, airline tubing), I had lying around the house, but that might be an additional $5 at most.

You can easily build a much cheaper setup if you go for a cheaper regulator (there were some Victor dual stage regulators on eBay that are currently being sold for $9.99....). I also managed to snag another Swagelok SS-31RF2 metering valve for $20.

In essence, the main "cost deciding" factors will be the regulator and the needle/metering valve. Solenoid costs are pretty consistent ($15-20 for the Parker (good eBay prices), $22 for the Clippard, ~$60 for the Burkert).


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 16, 2009)

can we see how you're diffusing the gas into your tank?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Sorry for the late reply, but here is the picture:



Please note that the picture is a bit old (taken back in September). Since then, the tank has gone through some pretty big changes, and has gone several replants.

But, it gives you an idea of the glass diffuser that I am using to diffuse the CO2.


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice tank. Are you using a ceramic disk in a glass diffuser? I can't tell from the photo.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Evans11 said:


> Nice tank. Are you using a ceramic disk in a glass diffuser? I can't tell from the photo.





Darkblade48 said:


> But, it gives you an idea of the glass diffuser that I am using to diffuse the CO2.


Yes I am using a ceramic disk glass diffuser.


----------

